# Projektplanung / Management mit Outlook



## Steusi (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute, ich suche für unseren Projektleiter ein Programm, womit er alle offenen Projekt optimal verwalten kann.

Anforderungen:

- Programm arbeitet in Zusammenarbeit mit Outlook (oder zumindest mit dem Exchance Server um an die Adressdaten zu kommen)
- sendet automatisch an alle Projektmitglieder E-Mail's
- Kann E-Mail Rückantworten verarbeiten und auswerten
- Projekte (in ihrer Gesamtheit) sollen in einer Übersicht schnell erfassbar sein (inkl. History (was war wann))

Bis jetzt haben wir Inloox getestet, es entsprach aber leider nicht seinen Wünschen. Zudem wäre eine Clientenrichtung notwendig
Habt Ihr Ideen oder Vorschläge welche Programm ich mir einmal angucken kann um allen Wünschen gerecht zu werden?

Oder gibt es so eine Eier legende Wollmilchsau gar nicht?

Ich spreche hier schon mal ein großes Danke aus!


----------

